# fallow deer



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

So the other day a friend of the family came over and told us about fallow deer having got loose from a game preserve a few years back, and now they've supposedly bred and now theres more out there. The DNR cant do anything legally because theyre not recognized as a wild animal here so they're encouraging hunters to shoot them and you dont need a tag for them. So has anyone else heard of this or possibly seen/killed a fallow deer?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have heard of similar things happening I. Other states, not necessarily Fallow deer though. In some states they are considered unregulated, in others they are treated as a whitetail as far as the rules go.

I did a search for the state I read about on the eastern seaboard that has regulations like that but couldn't find anything plausible. I had read an article in an outdoor magazine about it once.

As always, I would write the ohio DNR and ask what the rules are about it. If they respond with "kill them all" then print that out and do so, with a copy in your pocket.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's what i've found so far it was dated November of 2009:XENIA, OH  Hunters along the Clinton and Warren County border have sighted several fallow deer in recent weeks according to biologists of the ODNR Division of Wildlife. Fallow deer are native to Europe but are commonly raised for meat and preserve hunting in the United States. 

The common fallow deer has a brown coat with irregular white spots that are most pronounced in summer with a much darker coat in the winter. Some are lighter colored, almost white and others very dark, even black. The most distinctive feature of the fallow deer is the males antlers. Broad, flat, palmate antlers grace each bucks head. They resemble a hand with widespread fingers pointing backwards. Females, like white-tailed deer, usually do not have antlers. Fallow deer are mainly grazers, but will browse herbs, leaves, acorns, young deciduous shoots, and crops like sugar beets.

The fallow deer are reportedly escapees from a propagator in Warren County. Both fallow bucks and does have been observed according to reports. This deer is not native to Ohio and there is no restricted season or bag limit. Hunters are encouraged to harvest them while out in the field. As with any non-native species it is important to quickly limit their populations to control spread of disease and competition with native Ohio wildlife.

A valid hunting license and permit is required while deer hunting in Ohio. Hunters are not required to tag fallow deer. Hunters are asked to report the harvest of fallow deer to the local wildlife officer or wildlife management staff at the Wildlife District Five Headquarters in Xenia at (937) 372-9261. : So from what i can gather sounds like you can just take them if you see one, interesting....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have seen (2) in Harrison County over the last 5 years. Both while driving around looking for deer. Had a fallow buck standing in road an then it proceeded to run beside my car for about 40 yards before cutting in the road. This was about 4 years ago. The next year saw a fallow doe cross in front of me near Faith Ranch. I had heard that Amish raised them and they probably escaped. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive been reading and it seems like there from big fence game preserves there are pictures of a fallow buck with an all white hide outside of dayton in carlisle
This is the link to the site with a couple pics with captions of the white carlisle fallow buck:http://www.shoponceinsurance.com/albino-deer-spotted-near-carlisle-ohio/
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

